# Music when you work out



## NorthQ (Sep 29, 2004)

Yes, know Im bit of a spamwhore today, but Im at work and there`s really nothing to do..

What music do you prefer when you work out? I prefer Disturbed,Inflames and Children of Bodom myself as I tend to get real mad when I listen to it and that really helps when I pump.

Also, my last girlfriend was cheating on me with this guy so "Nickleback - Just for" REALLY gets me going! :redhot:


----------



## wolfyEVH (Sep 29, 2004)

i just think of shit that gets me mad to get me pumped up......i love inflames, care less for the others though


----------



## gibsonlpsd (Sep 30, 2004)

I listen mostly to Sevendust. One of my favorite bands and they have some great music that will get you jacked.


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 30, 2004)

If you like Sevendust, check out hedtripdrama bro.  Sevendust had alot of influence on those guys.


----------



## war nerve (Oct 5, 2004)

Pantera


----------



## tee (Oct 6, 2004)

Pantera....now I've heard of them. Who the hell are the other guys you all mentioned? Shit I'm old! lol


----------



## Blackbird (Oct 26, 2004)

Rage against the machine


----------



## TexasCreed (Nov 16, 2004)

im thinking Danzig's mother. thats pretty intense, as well as metallica's older shit. i also like throwing on some creed. Too me, any songs or bands that i like can do it for me.


----------



## Aratesticle (Nov 16, 2004)

definitely RATM, Disturbed, Metallica. I agree. How about Rob Zombie?


----------



## TexasCreed (Nov 16, 2004)

yeah, more human than human.


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 16, 2004)

The Offspring


----------



## imdaman1 (Nov 16, 2004)

Disturbed is a great one.  Slipknot too.


----------



## Oregon Diver (Dec 14, 2004)

O.K. I'll date myself;

Sammy Hagar, AC/DC, Fog Hat, and Zep.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 14, 2004)

Oregon Diver said:
			
		

> O.K. I'll date myself;
> 
> Sammy Hagar, AC/DC, Fog Hat, and Zep.



finally, someone w/ some good bands!!!!


----------



## heavy (Dec 14, 2004)

Metallica, Rage against the machine, led zeppelin, hendrix.


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 14, 2004)

Evanescence, Linkin Park, Green Day, Seether, Saliva, Nickelback,Three Days Grace, Shinedown, Metallica, Lynard Skynard, Van Halen in the David Lee Roth days, Night Ranger, Aerosmith, Black Sabbath, ZZ Top, Def Lepard.


----------



## Oregon Diver (Dec 22, 2004)

*AC/DC Basement Recordings*

I'm not supposed to have mp3's on my server, so get them while you can!

http://www.oregondiver.com/topsecret.html

I may not know much about steroids, but I know good music.


----------



## recess (Dec 22, 2004)

I guess I can put a date on me also. Van Halen (David Roth Days - Cradle will Rock), Aerosmith, Motley Crue, Ozzy, AC/DC, Rush. Anything with a guiter driven, meat and potatoes sound. Don't get me wrong, there are some newer bands out there that I like. I don't need to get mad to lift, but I need my blood to pump hard.


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 22, 2004)

ozzy, ac/dc, ronnie james dio, iron maiden, preist, old metallica,  cattle decapitation, slayer, kittie, gwar,  pretty much any of the newer death  metal stuff 
i belong to a great website for downloading death metal and other stuff. emusic.com, costs me $9.99 per month and i get to download 40 songs per month for that price.  only bad thing is if you dont use all 40 downloads you loose them the first of the next month when it only goes back up to 40. works great with my mp3 player


----------



## billyc (Jan 5, 2005)

you guys forgot to mention flaw


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 7, 2005)

For an old timer like myself, i like that one song by "slade"...its called Far Far Away...nice beat to workout 2...lol


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 11, 2005)

Isn't it called "Run Run Away"
"See the Chameleon lying there in the sun"  that song?


----------



## dugie82 (Jan 12, 2005)

dont forget chevelle


----------



## Ben Lifton (Jan 21, 2005)

my mp3 player has a little bit of:

slayer, slipknot, sepultra, SOD, MOD, old Metallica (pre-Black album) Misfits, crowbar, fear factory, carcass, godflesh, agent orange, strung out.. oh ya, and Johnny Cash!


----------



## Freejay (Feb 4, 2005)

If you can handle a little harder music  :twisted: Try "Lamb Of God"  Their new album Ashes Of The Wake is awesome!  Pantera is always a favorite of mine (Vulgar Display of Power) and I was practically raised on Slayer  :twisted:


----------



## Freejay (Feb 4, 2005)

Ben...Your taste in music sounds a lot like mine! :twisted:


----------



## LM600 (Mar 9, 2005)

Whatever 'high NRG' dance shite they've got on at the gym, but if I did listen to music then it'd have to be Motorhead, Godsmack, AC/DC, Quo, Slayer, Class Of Zero etc


----------



## KILLA (Mar 29, 2005)

Bad Religion always works.....Those guys have so damn many angry songs. Cool anti-gov, anti-tech shit.


----------



## y4old2004 (Mar 29, 2005)

:bikini: "Luckystar" by Madonna


----------



## Freejay (Mar 29, 2005)

y4old2004 said:
			
		

> :bikini: "Luckystar" by Madonna



LOL! :sniper:


----------



## y4old2004 (Apr 13, 2005)

Ben Lifton said:
			
		

> my mp3 player has a little bit of:
> 
> slayer, slipknot, sepultra, SOD, MOD, old Metallica (pre-Black album) Misfits, crowbar, fear factory, carcass, godflesh, agent orange, strung out.. oh ya, and Johnny Cash!



YEAH!  PRE-BLACK ALBUM BY METALLICA!!!  LIKE BLACKENED!!!

"BLACKENED IS THE END!  TO BEGIN WHIPPING YOUR SKINNY ASS..... COLOR OUR WORLD BLACKENED!  BLACKENED!!!"   YEAH, YEAH, THAT'S THE WORDS!!!!   I sing it to people all the time!!!  :twisted:


----------



## RIZDRAVER (May 5, 2005)

Some ripping Acid Techno (slamming squealchy build-ups) or Hard House for me. Sometimes I'll throw in some Terrorcore or Speedcore if I had a bad day.

Anything over 140bpm gets me pumped to kill anything.


----------



## Ironaddict (May 11, 2005)

I would have to say some good Techno or some g-unit even a little metal.  But if I forget the MP3 I get stuck listening to the GOLDS GYM network They suck!!!!  Britney spears and color me bad doesn,t cut it.


----------



## ORACLE (May 12, 2005)

I remember during the christmas holidays my gym would play real slow christmas songs.  Try working heavy to "i saw mommy kissing santa clause"


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 12, 2005)

all of the barney sing-a-long cd's usually get me going


----------



## ORACLE (May 12, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> all of the barney sing-a-long cd's usually get me going



all time fav!


----------



## steve0085 (May 12, 2005)

Anything with a fast beat does it for me.  I'm not old like some of these guys, but some zeppelin, hendrix, black sabbath can get my young heart pumping.  Anything fast though, Can't imagine Slow christmas songs or barney sing-a-longs, probably get gyno listening to that without juice.


----------



## LITTLEME (May 12, 2005)

Some Good Ole Country Music Does It For Me


----------



## Severe (Jun 2, 2005)

Hmmm. Heres a list.

Mushroomhead - If you havent heard them your missing out. (XX is the best album)
Disturbed
Eminems angry songs
DMX
Tupac
Some Link Park
Pantera
Rage Against the Machine
Life of Agony


----------



## Zaven (Jun 2, 2005)

Aratesticle said:
			
		

> definitely RATM, Disturbed, Metallica. I agree. How about Rob Zombie?


Rob Zombie kicks ass........who are the inflames.?   Pantera is good also......

any good hard rock works for me?  I'm not real big on some of these new rock bands though...


----------



## Zaven (Jun 2, 2005)

STATE CHAMP said:
			
		

> Some Good Ole Country Music Does It For Me


I love country too, but not really in the gym........


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 2, 2005)

Zaven said:
			
		

> Rob Zombie kicks ass........who are the inflames.?   Pantera is good also......
> 
> any good hard rock works for me?  I'm not real big on some of these new rock bands though...




in flames is the best death metal band there is


----------



## Zaven (Jun 2, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> in flames is the best death metal band there is


guess I'll do a "google" on em...


----------



## tordon (Jul 31, 2005)

ac/dc, metalica, rob zombie, rage agianst the machine....all good pics, anything fast and angry helps......don't know of anyone who listens to betovin or opera music well working out.......Mad is good....pissed off is beter.

"Getting angry, getting mad, you wont like me when i'm angry." :sniper:


----------



## ben johnson (Oct 10, 2005)

pin, recess....im there with ya....guitar driven hard stuff.... metallica, crue....i do like system of a down, tool, nikl bak and such....get the blood going....

ummmm, luckystar......yak!!! sorry.


----------



## dugie82 (Oct 10, 2005)

meh there's some good shit out there thats not old too..


chevelle, underoath, taking back sunday, rage against the machine. All are some pretty angry bands that keep me goin.


----------



## needsomeinfo (Nov 28, 2005)

Unearth, Zao (they are really really intense) , Heaven Shall Burn

These bands are really hard, listen and you will know what I mean, driving ,primitive and killer


----------



## nater (Dec 3, 2005)

I listen to the Clash and the Pogues.  Classic punk rock is great shit to pump to.  The Killers are pretty cool as well.


----------



## kell11 (Dec 3, 2005)

rock is dead
1954-2000
"death matal" that's a new one why can I not listen to this shit/besides the fact that its no talent required sound? 
Its more suited for the ipod while on a mass murder spree.
I'm old,but thats not why it sucks..


----------



## Macstanton (Dec 3, 2005)

i like to stick with korn, limp bizkit, system of a down.  just straight up crazy-beat someone's ass-music.  lol


----------



## gpearl383 (Dec 4, 2005)

I listen to 50, Tony YaYo, Diplomats, Mobb Deep and a bunch of other stuff I put on my Ipod shuffle.  Is it me or is it the sign of the times when everyone in the gym has an MP3 player(ipods).  I remeber when people used to rock walkmans...and im not that old!


----------



## Macstanton (Dec 4, 2005)

haha....one of my enormous friends back home still uses an old school tape player.


----------



## juicen00b1 (Jan 12, 2006)

If you want pissed off: Dillenger Escape Plan, Bury Your Dead, Darkest Hour, Ed Gein, Between the Buried and Me, and stuff of the likes...


----------



## Gettinhuge_pump (Jan 25, 2006)

Seether kicks ass. Sevendust is great. Disturbed, drowning pool, rob zombie, pantera, slipknot....all great but nothing gets me pumped like THUNDER STRUCK-AC/DC.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jan 25, 2006)

Soulfly gets my adrenaline flowing, love listening to them while lifting.


----------



## mrxplosive (Jan 25, 2006)

Macstanton said:
			
		

> haha....one of my enormous friends back home still uses an old school tape player.



I still have mine on standby with some solid tapes, just for that dreaded day when my MP3 player screws up on a heavy training day. I simply can not train without my tunes, the sound of others talking stupid along with the gay ass music being played just kills me.


----------



## mrxplosive (Jan 25, 2006)

BTW, just downloaded an entire album that I never caught when it came out in 2000. But the band is Professional Murder Music, and they just flat out kick ass. Will be my soundtrack for tomorrow's workout. Also recently found Soil, Machine Head, Union Underground, and Stereomud to have some really good training tracks.


----------



## Captain Canuck (Feb 15, 2006)

I like to listen to RMB when I work out.


----------



## DecaDude (Feb 15, 2006)

Rock is dead? Where the hell did that come from? Did you just pull that one out of your hat? Tolerance, young buck, that's what makes all the great flavours of music come alive.  

I like different styles when working out.  I don't, however, need to fill my impressionable mind with thoughts of raping my mother and eating out my sister, in order to intensify my work out.  Nope, intesity comes from within.  Otherwise I'd just go beatup a (insert derogatory refference here) before my workouts and then really have an intense workout.


----------



## Captain Canuck (Feb 15, 2006)

lol  your to funny DecaDude

Rock is dead I agree who can work out to that dam I do not like that music!!


----------



## Drudge (Feb 20, 2006)

I guess i enjoy the techno that comes on over the loudspeaker but i cant work out with headphones on my head.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 20, 2006)

yuck, techno!


----------



## Drudge (Feb 20, 2006)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> yuck, techno!




I dont know just something about that pounding bass that gets me going.


----------



## Strongman (Feb 20, 2006)

DecaDude said:
			
		

> Rock is dead? Where the hell did that come from? Did you just pull that one out of your hat? Tolerance, young buck, that's what makes all the great flavours of music come alive.
> 
> I like different styles when working out.  I don't, however, need to fill my impressionable mind with thoughts of raping my mother and eating out my sister, in order to intensify my work out.  Nope, intesity comes from within.  Otherwise I'd just go beatup a (insert derogatory refference here) before my workouts and then really have an intense workout.



ROFLMAO...Oh man!!!....That made me spit up my protein drink....

My tunes are:  Metallica, Limp Bizkit, Drowning Pool........But mainly Metallica...I swear that music just gets my heart rushing.

We used to listen to that before our high school football games...Man we would come out of the locker like crazy people...


----------



## rebhchad (Feb 20, 2006)

all the above + limp biskit


----------



## a-bomb83 (Feb 22, 2006)

metal metal metal!

as i lay dying
killswitch engage
mudvayne
old school metallica


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 22, 2006)

Sometimes i like playing on my guitar when im finished gyming......makes you relaxed....
Some Metalica to start off, then end with a mellow Bob Dylan ;-)


----------



## BIllYHANK (Feb 24, 2006)

Slipknot


----------



## naase2004 (May 5, 2007)

Dope, Union Underground, Drowning Pool, Static-X


----------



## naase2004 (May 5, 2007)

*Check out the music here*

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=157325534


----------



## captaingti (Aug 15, 2007)

Does it make me gay if I listen to Michael Jackson when i work out?

I pump really hard to "Beat it".

Thriller pisses me off too.


----------



## frisco kid (Aug 15, 2007)

Metallica "justice for all" and any Rage against the machine.


----------



## xxxcaptjackxxx (Aug 15, 2007)

Not too many Punk fans Here.......

I like Rancid, Transplants, Casualties, Anti-flag, Lower Class Brats, The Clash, Ramones, Black Flag, Dropkick Murphys, Flogging Molly, Mindless Self Indulgence, Johnny Cash, Bob Dylan......so on so forth


----------



## bod1ggity (Aug 15, 2007)

xxxcaptjackxxx said:
			
		

> Not too many Punk fans Here.......
> 
> I like Rancid, Transplants, Casualties, Anti-flag, Lower Class Brats, The Clash, Ramones, Black Flag, Dropkick Murphys, Flogging Molly, Mindless Self Indulgence, Johnny Cash, Bob Dylan......so on so forth



Bump the Transplants, Dropkick Murphy's... ide toss in Social Distortion, Brian Setzer, Tiger Army, Bouncing Souls.

On leg day I always listen to hardcore hatebreed, as I lay dying, caliban, between the buried and me


----------



## xxxcaptjackxxx (Aug 15, 2007)

bod1ggity said:
			
		

> Bump the Transplants, Dropkick Murphy's... ide toss in Social Distortion, Brian Setzer, Tiger Army, Bouncing Souls.
> 
> On leg day I always listen to hardcore hatebreed, as I lay dying, caliban, between the buried and me




ya add all those to my list also....well when it comes to brian seltzer i listen to more stray cats then his solo shit....


----------



## frisco kid (Aug 17, 2007)

Just worked out today listening to the White Stripes. They rock... kinda like AC/DC.


----------



## xxxcaptjackxxx (Aug 17, 2007)

idk if i would compare the whitestripes to AC/DC but they are both good in their own right.........

Now if you want to compare someone to AC/DC its those douche bags who did that song "Cold Hard Bitch".......they actually ripped off AC/DC in alot of there shit.......


----------



## frisco kid (Aug 18, 2007)

xxxcaptjackxxx said:
			
		

> idk if i would compare the whitestripes to AC/DC but they are both good in their own right.........
> 
> Now if you want to compare someone to AC/DC its those douche bags who did that song "Cold Hard Bitch".......they actually ripped off AC/DC in alot of there shit.......




Thats so funny... I think the White Stripes sing cold hard bitch. I'll have to check the cd.


----------



## mac762339 (Aug 18, 2007)

Rage Against The Machine / Transplants/MOP/NAS/Kiddie/ Anything angry.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 7, 2007)

NorthQ said:
			
		

> Yes, know Im bit of a spamwhore today, but Im at work and there`s really nothing to do..
> 
> What music do you prefer when you work out? I prefer Disturbed,Inflames and Children of Bodom myself as I tend to get real mad when I listen to it and that really helps when I pump.
> 
> Also, my last girlfriend was cheating on me with this guy so "Nickleback - Just for" REALLY gets me going! :redhot:




I go FROM A-Z on my IPOD,,,i literally listen to EVERYTHING


----------



## Nosmas (Oct 9, 2007)

a-bomb83 said:
			
		

> metal metal metal!
> 
> as i lay dying
> killswitch engage
> ...


and lets not forget the great rev. Maynard!


----------



## Nosmas (Oct 9, 2007)

frisco kid said:
			
		

> Metallica "justice for all" and any Rage against the machine.


those two are my firsts when walking into the gym... EVERY TIME!


----------



## Nosmas (Oct 9, 2007)

ALIN said:
			
		

> I go FROM A-Z on my IPOD,,,i literally listen to EVERYTHING


I am addicted to my I-pod.


----------



## jarhead95 (Nov 15, 2007)

Anything with Henry Rollins (Black Flag, Rollins band) kicks ass. I do like Chevelle allot too.


----------



## naase2004 (Feb 24, 2008)

Rob Zombie and Godsmack!!!


----------



## mac762339 (Feb 27, 2008)

Rage Against The Machine/ The Game / Marilyn Manson/ MOP/ Slip Knot/ Limp Bisquit/ Mos Def/ could go forever with this good topic


----------



## ronnie (Mar 18, 2008)

DMX,50 CENT,LETHAL BIZZLE,LIL JOHN..:sniper: :smoker:


----------



## alf (Apr 24, 2008)

Drowning pool / system of a down / devildriver / soilwork / hollywood undead


----------



## sm0ky (Dec 21, 2008)

Disturbed, RATM, In flames, Tool, A Perfect Circle, Chevelle, Seether, Godsmack, Breaking Benjamin, Staind, Papa Roach, Eminem.


----------



## Jayburned (Dec 21, 2008)

billyc said:


> you guys forgot to mention flaw




hell yeah!


----------

